# MY CRAZY CLUB MEMBERSHIP a.k.a The 2ww



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hiya Ladies , 

I have decided to write this because I simply can't believe myself and DH got through this 2ww as sane human beings and hope that you will relate to my experience or ... hey if it makes you chuckle ..well thats a bonus too.

Day 1 > I had my ET and found it a fantastic experience to see our 2 little embies on the screen and hugely emotional. During the procedure I kid you not .. my legs were having major shakes and spasms while trying to remain still in the stirrups. When I came home I felt very sore but realised that most of my pain was a result of EC. I decided to spend the remains of the day lying down in bed as I didn't want to unsettle the embies (not that I could but as usual I was worring like crazy).

Day 2 > Decided to have another day in bed as I want to rest as much as possible ... only getting up for the loo.
Crikey the cyclogest is a messy little thing isn't it ? I am giving it at least 40 mins to break down and start absorbing before I start moving about. 
Its official ...daytime TV is rubbish .. I have been saved by watching BB live all day long on E4
Around about 3pm my back is agony ..why? well because I have been stuck in bed for almost 2 days straight and have decided thats it !!! I HAVE to get up ..there is no way I can spend the 2ww in bed ..lol 
So thats it ...I am getting up ...muscles aching all over the place.
I have stomach cramps and am sure that its 1 of 2 things or maybe both 
1. AF is def coming
2. OHSS 

Day 3,4,5

Still had stomach cramps like P Pain really low down and taking the allowed 2 paracetamol every 6 hours ... but the pain is still there coming and going all day long with no rest from it ... The pain killers are barely touching it and I am still freaking out that AF is about to show or OHSS.
Rang the hosp with my worries and they said that the pain was due to the puncture holes following EC and that they had drained 24 follies and that I would be rather bruised and in pain for up to 10 days post EC also they said that once they drained the follies this resulted in the ovaries filling up with blood and that would also be causing the pain and .. get this NOT TO WORRY
I was searching for symptoms not knowing whether it was good or bad... 
My (.)(.) were really sore for 3 days and DH said they were def bigger .. after checking the threads on FF some said this was a good sign and others said it was a bad which left me feeling confused.
Decided to take a walk to the local shops and visit relatives which made me feel much much better ... it was great to get out of the house. Decided I would take it nice and slow though!

Day 6

You guessed it ...MORE stomach cramps ...convincing myself that AF was imminent ... drinking water like a fashion accessory and peeing every 30 mins as well as 2 gross protien drinks per day but luckily found the wonder of choccy milk from tesco to mix it with. I am letting this stomach cramp thing get on top of me and call hosp again (I'm surprised they haven't set aside a phone line just for me ... the amount of times I cal them) the staff and nurses at Bart's are fantasic and are there to quash each and every worry... and tell me to come in for a scan just to put my mind at ease regarding OHSS.
Had the scan and all was fine ..no sign of OHSS ..  I am so lucky to have such good doctors,consults,nurses ..well every1 at Bart's

Day 7,8,9,10

Still having cramps but I have got my sensible and rational brain in and am pretty sure these pains are caused by the cyclogest LOL ...YEP I am full of wind .. the pain goes considerably when I lie down on my back ..still won't stop worrying that AF will rear her unwanted head though.
TMI ALERT >> I am not passing win... sod being posh >> I AIN'T FARTING !!!!!!  and this is causing me major pain ... MY sore (.)(.) have disappeared but DH still says they are bigger. 
Making sure that I am eating ok and am getting used to sardines on toast for lunch.
The 2ww is the hardest part and the hours feel like days and the days feel like months ... Where are the signs and symptoms 

Day 11,12,13,14

Getting about a bit more now and feel much better for ... no way I could have rested for that long ... DH though has completely taken care of ALL the housework >>ironing as well which has been marvellous.
Super tempted to test early but didn't want to be dissappointed. Expected some of this 'spotting' that every1 is chatting about but have had nothing at all.
Still having AF pains and have had every single day since EC ..Cyclogest is the cause I'm sure !!!
Went to southend ...loved it ..relaxed and walked the pier ...phew.
Really suffering this 2ww ..its sooooooooooo long .#
Family members are hopeful and me and DH are scared and excited. Again tempted to test early but don't want to get a false result and add more worry to the suitcase full we have at the mo.
Finally test day is here and other than a few days of sore (.)(.) and cramps everyday I have felt no different.
Couldn't sleep at all last night and at 5.40am felt the need to pee so with shakey legs did 2 tests ..1 from the hosp that we were sent home with and the other a clearblue .... 

F
O
U
R

M
I
N
U
T
E
S

L
A
T
E
R

      .. Cried and cried and then cried some more ...still can't believe it !!!!!

Still having AF like pains but am 99.9% sure its the cyclogest ..why? Well when I fart my rose smelling farts the pain goes away hee hee.

To finish girls my advice would be ...Yeah feel free to read the threads and peoples opinions but don't take everybodies Symptoms as gospel ... Each person is different from the next and what is good for some may be not so good for others ...The drugs are doing there own things to you and EC and ET have there 2penny worth in as well. 

STAY POSITIVE AND HOPEFUL       
xxxxxLaura


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Laura


Congrats on your BFP  ...

Fantastic post ..  I can relate to everything so far ... I test on 06 July ..

Thanks for the laughs ..

 

Wanda
x x


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Thanks Laura

And a hugecongratulations


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Laura

  CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR     

Hope you and DH remain on   for a long while, you both deserve it.

Lots of love
Kez

p.s Well done, excellant diary you have kept. Made me


----------



## alicat (Oct 25, 2004)

congrats on your   after so long trying u deserve it take care of your self    alicat


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks Laura

What a great post!    

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR    !!!!!!!!!!!!!  

                              BEST WISHES FOR THE NEXT 9MTHS!!!!!


                                        Luv G xxxxx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi laura

a massive







to you what fantastic news on your  wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months ahead
lots of love baby wisper


----------



## Hope2 (Feb 22, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS LAURA!

What a lovely post - gives us all hope.  Wishing you both a beautiful 9 months ahead of you.

Lots of love

Hope2
xxx


----------



## Louise W (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Laura,

What a fantastic post. I can relate to everything you have written, so much so it sounds like I wrote it.

CONGRATULATIONS again, and wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy.

Love Lou (your fellow testing buddy) xxx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Oh…. That has cheered me up good and proper!   It’s so nice to think how happy and on top of the world you must be feeling.

Wishing all four of you the best of luck for the future!
xx


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hiya ladies....

glad to see this has put smiles on all your faces, I could of gone on for England with my worries but I thought i'd be easy on you but just to add....WELCOME TO THE CRAZY CLUB..


xxxxLaura


----------



## Beemer (Jul 1, 2005)

Laura, that is the best laugh Ive had in ages!!!  

Congratulations on the positive result - you lucky thing!!

Mine is the 10th July and Ive started getting cramps today (9 days after ec) and a pink/brown spotting so hope this is a positive thing as didnt get any of this last time.

This forum is fantastic and really fills us all with the hope we are looking for.

Well done Laura, Im so pleased for you.

Kerri xxx (a newie to the forum!!)


----------



## MICHELLEM2517 (May 18, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you Laura for making me laugh for the first time in what seems an eternity.  Great post really positive and i can relate to everything you said with a few more thrown in  - my biggest problem was the trapped wind, doubled over a one point.  Testing on the 12th of July.

Will let u know.

Love michelle x x x


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

thanks for that i can definately relate to the wind yesterday i couldn't stop lol.

Had spotting since day 11 so am keeping my finger crossed it is implantation.  I test on mon 11th might do a sneaky one on sunday (day 17) don't send the   on me.


love 

Sam


XX


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Sambez >>> STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICK !!  

  GOOD LUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XlauraX


----------

